# Monster mash!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Just when I thought I would never get my hands on a box of these. CHRIS7891011 posted that the shop in Chicago had a few boxes left that were unspoken for. I almost didn't believe it since all the other shops I called put me on a 'standby list'. I went to the web site to check their hours so I could try and get a box when I got up since it was late on Saturday night when I found out. Well to my surprise they stay open to midnight their time 1am here on the east coast. So at 1230hrs I was on the phone with Margo. She informed me that they did in fact have two boxes left. Needless to say I grabbed one. Box #610. Thanks for the heads up Chris!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Congrats Dozer!!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great Mike!! Lucky you!! :thumb:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

man - those things look incredable.....


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Those "Franks" are about the right size for the "Dozer"


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Incredible score!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Just got the last box from Updown in Chicago. After seeing those I had to pull the trigger.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

That is sweet bro glad you were able to get them


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice score brother. Congrats.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Those look incredible:dribble:


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

I saved the posted pics and now one of them is my wallpaper...yea, they look decent I suppose


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

AWESOME pickup


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

woo hoo!!! congrats buddy!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

they look good.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice pickup. I myself was not so lucky. Never found any. I do know a good home if you do have one to spare.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome pickup


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice grab! And they match your keyboard LOL.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

thats one awesome find DOZER. congrats!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats great find!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Let us know just how good the Monster Mashes are ---Great looking pick up--


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice!!! They look really tasty


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow urs look great... seems you got cheated outta the new special size lmao. Seriously glad to see urs came in in fine form


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats on the Franks!!!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

that is awesome man, congrats!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

You are one of the lucky ones. Can't wait to get mine


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

They look great, nice pick up!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

:mumbles: Jealous....


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome pick up!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:dribble: hey where is the green with envy smiley


----------

